# repairing tiny tear in sub-woofer surrounds?



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

My old KLH sub-woofer has a tiny whole in the rubber surrounds, I am not sure what to use or were to find cheap stuff to repair it.
very small drill bit sized whole. on rubber surrounds

thanks~!:help:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

How small is a "very small drill bit sized" hole? 1mm?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes about 1mm Perhaps small enough that the surrounds will not need replaced.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A dab of rubber cement?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I used some clear silicone on a small tear in one of my subs, I put a small amount on each side of the surround and it worked great.


----------



## dictator (Dec 30, 2012)

You need something that would be able withstand the movement of the cone. Amazing goop works perfect it's very popular for fixes like this in the car audio world. Pick some up at a automotive store for 5 or so bucks. 

You can dab some on the front of the cone or behind or do both.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

dictator said:


> You need something that would be able withstand the movement of the cone. Amazing goop works perfect it's very popular for fixes like this in the car audio world. Pick some up at a automotive store for 5 or so bucks.
> 
> You can dab some on the front of the cone or behind or do both.


amazing GOOP contact Adhesive??
says its good for plastic , metal,Polycarbinate and other car materials is the correct stuff. I would not want to put the wrong stuff on.
If it works on plastic it should work good on Rubber surrounds correct?
Price $5.99 so its cheap.

thanks!
Kingnoob


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

So Amazing goop has worked very well, It seems to have repaired this sub-woofer hole. It is probably also good for repairing other various stuff.
General repairs are probably what its good for .


----------

